
Bitcoin-tech by itself is worth nothing;interview with DarkWallet's Amir Taaki - nvk
http://bitcoinmagazine.com/17005/bitcoin-technology-worth-nothing-interview-dark-wallet-front-man-amir-taaki/
======
nvk
Edited title for fitting.

